# When will we be starting?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

For crappie and bluegill this year you think? Earliest I did last year was april 11th. What temps do the fish start moving to shore?


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Was going to ask the same question. Never targeted Crappie before but hear they're good eating.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I had a bucket of crappie march 29th last year. I would guess about the same time this year. The crappie make runs I to coves that have warm water to feed well before spawning. Don't wait too long that is my favorite time to target them. Warm wind blown bays with cover.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

A bucket huh? Well, temps are going up into the 50s for this week. If it keeps up, all that ice will melt and fishing time!


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

http://www.lindnermedia.com/node/1205

I would not say this happens right at ice out but it does happen well before the spawn. By the first or second week of April you should be able to find them for sure. I wish I payed closer attention to the water temps to give you a good idea but I would say 45 degrees would be safe. I will say if you find them one day they may be gone the next that's how it seems to work in the spring. Good luck Johnny. Pm me if you have more questions.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Some open water producing right now pm sent


----------

